#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-24
<kennyluck> 看來 IRC 在討論熱度（或是說水度）上完全不及 QQ 群啊…
<billy3321> kennyluck: 但是QQ群在素質上不如IRC
<Stranger> 三個臭皮匠 勝過一個諸葛亮
<billy3321> Stranger: 但是聰明有極限，愚蠢則無
<kennyluck> billy3321, 是啊，英文方面完全是如此。不過要比一個完全沒人講話的頻道跟一個素質不夠但是至少有技術發言的頻道的話我會選後者。
<Stranger> 即使這裡都是諸葛亮 都不討論的話 也不如一百個臭皮匠
<billy3321> Stranger: 總不能總是期待別人發起討論啊，是不是？如果覺得不夠水，就自己多上來講話。
<Stranger> 有謙虛的心 就沒有聰明與蠢蛋的分別
<billy3321> 大陸的QQ群是呆了會想打人的那種
<Stranger> 不要對我憤青 我只是在回應而已
<kennyluck> billy3321, 你可能加錯頻到了吧。
<billy3321> kennyluck: 您想太多了，呵呵
<billy3321> 要水一點
<billy3321> 建議可以去 #ubuntu-cn #arch-cn
<billy3321> 這兩個都是中國比較不錯的IRC
<kennyluck> 歐歐，謝謝推薦啦～
<kennyluck> #arch-cn 是幹嘛的？講編譯器的？
<billy3321> QQ群真的是....敬謝不敏
<billy3321> arch linux china
<kennyluck> billy3321, 如果我沒發生過我介紹5個台灣人上 IRC 但是都沒人留下這種事的話，我應該還是你這個立場。
<Stranger> 我正在帶大陸人學系統 我不覺得人蠢就無法交流
<Stranger> 如果沒有謙虛的心 程度再好也會被追上
<kennyluck> 我一點都不覺得大陸人蠢，不過這跟這完全沒關係，問題是台灣人一般不上 IRC 的問題。
<Stranger> 沒有人說上不上IRC啊...@@
<Stranger> 那哪裡水度比較好？台灣的族群
<kennyluck> Stranger, 不知道，PTT 吧。
<kennyluck> ㄅ
<kennyluck> 不過我覺得群聊還是蠻重要的就是了
<Stranger> haha
<kennyluck> billy3321, #arch-cn 是空的耶。
<Stranger> 摩托論壇還好一點
<Stranger> 稍微好一點而已
<Stranger> 其他的還是算了
<Stranger> 事實是 現在google問題 沒幾個繁體資料了 全都是簡體 抄的也好 討論的也好 都蓋過去了
<kennyluck> Stranger, 我一般都會按顯示繁體結果。不過的確是很麻煩。
<Stranger> 有些非常深的問題 本來繁體就沒有特別多 大部分都是英文 現在呢 有些同樣程度的問題 也有簡體中聞了
<kennyluck> Stranger, Google 了一下摩托論壇是簡中的吧？
<Stranger> 對不起 應該是摩托學園
<Stranger> http://moto.debian.tw/
<kennyluck> Stranger, 謝啦
<Kandu> kennyluck: 是說 archlinux-cn 吧
<kennyluck> 喔喔，了了。
<billy3321> 咦，我記錯頻道了嗎？@@
<billy3321> Kandu: 感謝改正。
<billy3321> Stranger: 我也沒有說大陸人蠢啊，事實上我現在是shlug的成員....
<billy3321> 只是，shlug作為一個面向技術人員的平台，很早就放棄了QQ群，選擇牆外工具來交流
<billy3321> 因為牆，可以篩選很多人
<billy3321> 而上海另外一個QQ群的技術群我也加過，結果裏面討論的東西慘不忍睹
<billy3321> 一大堆人來招聘，然後問Linux上學PHP好還是Windows上學PHP好
<billy3321> 然後還有基本教義派跑出來一天到晚喊Linux無敵的
<billy3321> 看了就很想打人....
<hugokuo> 早安
<kennyluck> billy3321, 你說的海外工具是指 Google Groups 嗎？
<kennyluck> 頻道加多了個人的篩選能力就會變好 xddd
<billy3321> kennyluck: 對，這邊的社群極度依賴Google groups, gmail, gtalk
<billy3321> 所以過牆是基本能力
<kennyluck> billy3321, 用 gTalk 群聊啊？沒試過…
<billy3321> kennyluck: 寫機器人實現的。
<kennyluck> billy3321, 真高端啊 xddd
<kennyluck> 機器人伺服器
<kennyluck> 這樣不會很難讀嗎？
<billy3321> kennyluck: 這邊有硬技術底子的人很多，但是他們通常不喜歡待在QQ群。
<billy3321> kennyluck: 機器人就把所有送給他的訊息送給所有好友就好了啊
<kennyluck> billy3321, 對啊，可是這樣不會變難讀嗎？ robot: A:…… robot: B:….. 這樣
<kennyluck> 多了一個 robot: 了
<Stranger> 可以做得跟irc一樣吧 就是個開發需求而已...
<billy3321> 就像M群一樣
<jackie__> 請教個問題，xchat 中自己發言的文字顏色可以更改嗎？和背景顏色（灰色）太接近了，看著累。
<Stranger> 可以
<Stranger> colors裡面就有改的
<lulu> 请问 terminal 输入ie6 回车 闪一下ie就消失  如何修复？
<wisag0d> ie6?
<wisag0d> wine下執行ie6嗎？還是...?
<aw_> 請教一下, msi U135DX 小筆電, 想將它安裝成 ubuntu , 是要安裝那一種 版本比較適合? Kubuntu Netbook? 查了一下這裡: http://wiki.ubuntu-tw.org/index.php?title=UbuntuPreInstall
<wisag0d> 其實我比較推荐使用一般版本的Ubuntu 或是 LUbuntu
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-25
<jackden> 早安
<ernie4chan> anybody
<ernie4chan> what is ur favorite font style & size in ubuntu 11.10?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-26
<layerbase> 怎么这里就是没人说话的么~？
<layerbase> ArneGoetje, hi~
<layerbase> ArneGoetje, hi~看得到我么
<kennyluck> hi
<BlueT_> @@
<kennyluck> 哇，是傳說中的 BlueT 大大耶。
<layerbase> kennyluck, 很有名么？
<kennyluck> 嗯，對啊。
<layerbase> kennyluck, 你看到的是正体还是繁体？
<layerbase> UTF8的
<kennyluck> 簡體
<layerbase> 那就是说UTF8字符集也包括正体简体咯？
<layerbase> kennyluck, 你有空的话 可以帮个忙么
<kennyluck> UTF8 包含所有字符啊
<kennyluck> 什麼忙？
<layerbase> 用google 一下 无界
<layerbase> kennyluck, 然后。。。找到个U.EXE这样的东西 发给我
<kennyluck> layerbase, 這幾個你試試：
<kennyluck> http://www.xun6.com/file/d584f9b39/u1006.zip.html
<kennyluck> http://filedeck.net/zh-tw/files/GWFC252G/u1006.zip
<kennyluck> http://07hd.com/YONIBSP580V0/u1006.zip.html
<layerbase> 无法显示此网页
<layerbase> 都被block了
<kennyluck> 都不行的話再看看，我不太會會用 IRC 傳檔案。
<kennyluck> 喔
<layerbase> 你帮我download 然后发到layerbase@gmail.com 好么
<kennyluck> OK
<layerbase> email me
<layerbase> ^_^
<kennyluck> layerbase, 十分麻煩呢→http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=6590
<kennyluck> 不能送 .zip 檔，.rar 可以嗎？
<layerbase> kennyluck, 当然可以拉
<layerbase> kennyluck, 别加东西进去哦~
<kennyluck> 什麼東西？
<layerbase> 没什么 谢谢你啦
<kennyluck> 我自己目前沒有可以壓縮 rar 的東西呢
<layerbase> 随便什么邮箱都可以传zip的吧·
<layerbase> 特别是gmail 一定可以的啊
<kennyluck> 不行
<kennyluck> 上面那個網頁就說不行啦
<kennyluck> 不知道把 .zip 拿掉有沒有用
<kennyluck> layerbase, 7zip 可以嗎？
<layerbase> 也可以的
<layerbase> 去掉后缀 然后发给我 我也一样可以的 
<layerbase> 估计你在ubuntu下吧 
<kennyluck> 去掉後輟沒用，還是會被 gmail 擋下來。
<kennyluck> 我 MacOS
<layerbase> 那你随便加个后缀总可以的吧 例如txt
<kennyluck> 估計不行，我試試。反正現在在建構 p7zip
<kennyluck> layerbase, 送出去了… xdd
<layerbase> o(∩_∩)o...哈哈
<layerbase> thaks
<layerbase> 你在国外么 这么晚了
<layerbase> kennyluck, 你在国外么~？
<kennyluck> layerbase, 沒
 * kennyluck 剛剛去上廁所
<kennyluck> 作息有點時差而已
<kennyluck> layerbase, 你呢？
<layerbase> 我大陆啊
<layerbase> 浙江人
<kennyluck> 抱歉，問了一個爛問題，才剛幫你載東西說 xdd
<kennyluck> 怎麼這麼晚睡？
<layerbase> kennyluck, 我在看代码
<kennyluck> layerbase, 什麼代碼？
<layerbase> php
<kennyluck> C 實現？
<layerbase> 调试什么的 学习阶段而已
<kennyluck> 喔喔
<layerbase> php是用php解释器来的
<layerbase> c用的是tc之类的 GCC什么的
<layerbase> php是框架
<layerbase> 他要基于HTTP来运行
<kennyluck> layerbase, 我只是以為你是看 PHP 的 C 實現。
<kennyluck> 因為 PHP 沒記錯的話是用 C 寫的吧
<layerbase> asp.net才可以用VB C 等作为脚本吧
<layerbase> 你是说PHP解释器？
<layerbase> kennyluck, 在看错误报告。刚才
<kennyluck> PHP 解釋器或是編譯器吧，我不知道 PHP 有沒有編譯器就是了。
<kennyluck> 因為你說看 PHP 的代碼而不是某個用 PHP 寫的項目的代碼的話一般是這個意思 xdd
<kennyluck> layerbase
<layerbase> ^_^ 有意思
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-27
<jackden> 早安
<rick_> Hi, 請問大家, 用 git 時通常是以一個  server 當中心, 大家到  server 上 pull source 下來, 然後各自改完再 push 回 server, 那有沒有辦法是以某個目錄為中心, 從該目錄 copy source, 改完後可以 push 回那個目錄?
<billy3321> rick_: 可以，改一個設定就好。不過建議你去Google，這邊講不清楚
<gasol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/850649 #有人跟我一樣遇到這個問題嗎？
<qxs> clear
<louie> 可惡，突然看到 google plus 中出現 "Google+ 的熱門訊息", 又找不到地方去掉。然後出現的都是中國的新聞，煩死了。
<louie> ok, 可以 "收合", 沒看到就算了。
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-28
<River> http://tw.archive.ubuntu.com 好像掛掉了…
<River> apt無法正常更新…有人也是嗎?
<FourDollars> River: 先改用 http://archive.ubuntu.com 吧~ 
<River> FourDollars: Thanks!!
<dli> any idea about a list of big5 characters in utf-8 codes?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-30
<sun__> 大家好
<sun__> 这里可以使用中文对话吧
<sun__> hello
<sun__> is any body here?
<sun__> 大家都很忙吗？
<sun__> 那就算了，我走了
<sun__> 再见，大家
<das> ..
<Guest57024> ...
<ghostjoy> hi
<ghostjoy> 中文
<ghostjoy> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2012-10-23
<hoyau> 為什麼會出現this kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu: unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
#ubuntu-tw 2012-10-25
<DreamerC> 挖勒... / . \ 慘烈
<mosesofmason> ?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-10-23
<Chat4261> Hi
<Chat4261> M new user from Cambodia 
<marlboromoo> .karma
#ubuntu-tw 2013-10-26
<zeroplex> R1: Genymotion http://www.genymotion.com/
<zeroplex> 貼錯頻道 Orz
<cattie> 大家午安
<cattie> 想請教：想在ubuntu 10.10 安裝 Java JDK & JRE,  查詢 Google 後, 執行sudo apt-get install python-software-properties, 但出現「找不到套件 python-software-properties」, 請教該如何做呢 ? 
<darkx> 為什麼裝 Java  反而是去找 python ?
<cattie> <darkx>: 因為裝 Java 的語法是sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk 
<cattie> <darkx> 系統會說：找不到套件 openjdk-7-jdk
<cattie> Google 後,  使用指令 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java   會說找不到 add-apt-repository , 再次Google , 若找不到 add-apt-repository  就要用 sudo apt-get install python-software-properties 就可以使用  add-apt-repository  
<cattie> 簡單描述問題：為了裝java 需使用 sudo add-apt-repository  ;  為了可以使用 add-apt-repository 需執行  sudo apt-get install python-software-properties   ;  但系統說 : 找不到套件 python-software-properties   
<wowoto> 唉
<wowoto> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2014-10-20
<mosquito520> Hi all, 我想請教一下，我在Linux mint 17上，透過meTV跟kaffine看數位電視，當切換到HD頻道時AAC聲音解碼不正常，我錄了一段影片並且用kaffine播放，有同樣的問題，但我用mplayer播放卻是正常。想請問一下有人碰過這個現象?或是有甚麼建議嗎??? thx^^
#ubuntu-tw 2014-10-21
<helloman> hello morning
<freshman> =
<freshman> ===
<d9602dd> @@
<P_Chang> Test
#ubuntu-tw 2014-10-22
<Chens> hi
<mosquito520> Chens: Hi :)
<Chens> 想問
<Chens> 我ubuntu開機後都黑屏
<Chens> QQ
<mosquito520> 手動切換到tty console切的過去嗎?
<Chens> 完全不能動
<Chens> 14.04
<Chens> 版本
<mosquito520> 我之前碰過這種狀況 那個時候是照網路上的說明 在設定android的編譯環境 碰到類似你說的現象
<mosquito520> 後來查X11的log是有一些error，但網路上找不太到比較具體的問題原因
<Chens> 是不是我電腦不支援那麼新的版本
<mosquito520> 最後回頭看，在安裝Android編譯環境的時候 安裝的Package裝了一些glx的東西 重灌之後跳過glx相關的package就正常了
<mosquito520> 基本上不會，因為預設的driver大多是走相容的
<Chens> 完全不知道如何處理
<mosquito520> 當然你也可以在網路上找找怎麼將x的driver退回vesa相容
<mosquito520> 你的用途是?
<Chens> 想用看看
<mosquito520> 哦哦 那你可以用livecd玩看看 具體的處理方式這我也不清楚 可能要看看其他人有沒有甚麼建議 或是試試換用其他的linux distribution試試 例如linux mint:)
<Chens> ok
<Chens> 謝謝你
<mosquito520> 不會 沒幫上甚麼忙:)
<romber> Hi, 請問有人知道在多螢幕情況下, 如何讓滑鼠在邊界就停止, 不移到另一個螢幕嗎？
<mosquito520> romber: http://superuser.com/questions/173196/lock-the-mouse-cursor-to-one-screen-in-linux-ubuntu
<romber> !!
<romber> 感謝~研究看看
<mosquito520> 不客氣 我也在等人回答我問題XD
<romber> XD
#ubuntu-tw 2014-10-23
<RJHsiao> Ubuntu 14.10 正式釋出了！
<RJHsiao> 預告一下這次的 URP 會以 Install Fes 的形式舉辦，目前規劃台北台中各一場...如果台南高雄有人想辦的話也可以一起討論
<RJHsiao> 由於本人是否免役還不確定，沒免役的話新訓的時程也還不知道(只確定11/20入營)，目前先規劃在12月吧～不然我是比較想辦在11月後兩週的週六/日啦...
<goodminton> MOOrning
#ubuntu-tw 2014-10-24
<iloverhd> 有人在嘛
<iloverhd> 這裡有台灣人??
<s991533> hi
<macjack> hello all 
<macjack> am I able to post an OpenStack event here?
<macjack> Thanks
<iloverhd> ubuntu have mmo rpg gaming ??
<iloverhd> top
<iloverhd> top gaming
<iloverhd> 3d
<Peter___> Hello all, welcome to download Ubuntu 14.10 from our mirror: http://ftp.yzu.edu.tw/Linux/ubuntu-cdimage/
<Peter___> 除了原版Ubuntu 14.10以外，Lubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu/Ubuntu-gnome 14.10都有唷~
<shrike> thank you,merci beaucoup,danke,shie shie
#ubuntu-tw 2014-10-25
<carylorrk> 有人在嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2014-10-26
<mcjoeng> 这个怎么玩
#ubuntu-tw 2015-10-24
<rypervenche> 你們說「在後台」嗎？
<rypervenche> 在後台執行
<rypervenche> 還是是大陸人的說法？
#ubuntu-tw 2015-10-25
<sennn> hi
<sennn> :(
#ubuntu-tw 2016-10-24
<lalala> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2016-10-27
<Clichee> fuck you all :D
#ubuntu-tw 2016-10-28
<tommy_> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2016-10-29
<shawge> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2017-10-26
<Guest45451> hi
<Guest45451> Anyone here?
<lukeweni> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2018-10-28
<yao_ziyuan> 强迫症求缓解：我躺坐在床上用 LG Gram 15 2018 笔记本，右边一块枕头跌落在笔记本右侧，我怕枕头上的灰尘、头皮屑、毛发等进入笔记本端口造成故障，就把笔记本竖起来，右侧朝下，还不甘心，还用手从下向上拍了拍，想让端口中的灰尘抖落，然而笔记本中有一个活动部件就是风扇，我又怕这么拍把风扇拍出问题。到安静的房间
<yao_ziyuan> 仔细听排气口，只听到和缓的风声，并无杂音。仍然求安慰、求缓解！
